# Are your relationships face to face or written?



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Outside of your work setting, what percentage of your "companionship" needs are fulfilled in writing (online or electronic-include online correspondence, texts, etc but not verbal phone type conversations):


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

I'm assuming this isn't counting dogs. I think my cat can use the internet...but not the dogs.... *Insert smiley here*


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I just plain don't have time between work, walking the dogs and working out at the gym. Usually I get home for good at 6 PM and I had left for work at 7:25 AM. Plus a lot of times we have petsitting appointments after I get home. So, no real time for socializing. Though I do have a dear friend who I meet for lunch about once a month. She and I worked together for several years and I hope to never lose touch with her.


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

I'm split 50/50--I still love to gab on the phone!


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

I've had a lot of problems with people in my "real life" ... but recently made some amazing friends on here.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I have very few face to face relationships. A lot of casual acquaintances through the horses. I've always been a pretty self-contained person. Even as a kid, I chose solo activities rather than joining a group or team. I still closely guard my time and find I don't want the responsibilities of being someone's friend.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

I'm in sales....make calls on and build relationships with a large amount of people each work day....and I'm not even a "people" person. That leaves me exhausted....all that talking and relating.

So.....I'm home and hearth after work and on weekends. I have a hard time wanting to do anything with anyone besides my family.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

I have 2 closer friends that I see at least 3 times a week, if not more, especially on the weekends. Heck we spent all day shopping together, then one came over here later on for coffee, and just left bout half hour ago. The later I have been freinds with since 4th grade....thats 40 years. I recently moved back to the house I grew up in (my Dad passed away and we inherited the house). She lives down the block and it makes visiting so much easier now! Tomorrow is BBQ day....and having a bunch of people over.


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

consider our walking on the public trail a "social life" (big gossip is if someone got a new bike helmet)

If i'm going to get together with any old coworker, etc it's for a walk on the trail


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Lucky's mom said:


> I'm in sales....make calls on and build relationships with a large amount of people each work day....and I'm not even a "people" person. That leaves me exhausted....all that talking and relating.
> 
> So.....I'm home and hearth after work and on weekends. I have a hard time wanting to do anything with anyone besides my family.


You and me both. I work in a very emotionally draining field (work with abused children, pregnant teens and DV victims) and when I get home I don't have much to give anymore. Luckily I have no children at home, just my dog.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

I recently just moved away from my hometown, 5 hours away to be exact, so now majority of my communication with all my friends is via text, facebook, phonecalls. Im seeing them all for the first time next week!


----------

